# Last minute advice



## maximus808 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey guys, I haven't been on the forums for a while but decided I wanted to chime in....

I passed the October 2010 Civil PE Exam but only after failing the April 2010 Exam. Here's some advice which might help you guys, personally after taking the exam twice I would focus on my strengths instead of weaknesses. My weakness was structual and I barely studied that subject and was able to manage through the exam. Be sure to be sharp in your depth subject as it will help you in the morning as well. Because I was so nervous before the exam, I tackled the traffic portion as I knew that was strength. Once I was finished with that section, I went to my next best subject, Water and Waster, and so on until I reached the hardest last. This helped calm the nerves down and by the time I reached the hardest section for me, structural, I could really focus and get the answers I needed.

Don't stress out too much guys, be sure to develop a good sleeping pattern and stay healthy. The last thing you want to do is get sick before the exam. If your test center allows it, bring some snacks, fruits, and maybe even something to drink.....it will help.

Good luck guys!


----------



## hombre (Mar 31, 2011)

Seems like good advice, thanks. When I did the practice test a couple weeks ago, I tried to go straight through the test and ended up in a panic. I think I am like you, I have to knock out a couple to get my nerves down and confidence up.


----------



## sac_engineer (Mar 31, 2011)

You want to read through the questions and ask yourself "can I solve this question in about 5 minutes". If yes, then solve it right away. If no, then move on to the next question, otherwise you'll start off the exam on a bad note. If you studied well enough, you'll probably end up having more time to solve those difficult questions because you would have gone through the easy ones very quickly by gauging your pace throughout the exam.

Good luck!


----------



## maryannette (Apr 1, 2011)

maximus808 said:


> Don't stress out too much guys, be sure to develop a good sleeping pattern and stay healthy. The last thing you want to do is get sick before the exam. If your test center allows it, bring some snacks, fruits, and maybe even something to drink.....it will help.


Good all over advice. Stay on a regular schedule and eat a healthy diet.


----------



## cement (Apr 1, 2011)

and don't fudge your answers.


----------



## hombre (Apr 1, 2011)

So what I'm hearing is that I need to eat fudge.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 1, 2011)

Fudgette said:


> Stay regular.


Couldn't have said it better myself. The last thing you want to do is prairie dog during the exam.


----------



## JEre (Apr 4, 2011)

I also failed in April 2010 and passed October 2010, what helped me big time was doing the problems I knew first. This helped gain confidence during the test and calmed be down. While your taking the test keep your nerves calmn by reassuring yourself that you do have the answer somewhere in your reference material and you DONT need a 100% if you get stuck (ie. six minutes in and you are nowhere close to a solution). Move on, and don't look back unless you have the time at the end. Confidence is key, and staying calmn is also very beneficial. That being said you need to flip threw pages quickly when you are searching. All that time flipping adds up, and obviously the tabs help but u can't always use them. GOOD LUCK FUTURE PE'S.


----------



## Happy (Apr 5, 2011)

Do bring and eat fudge, but


----------



## loutrical (Apr 5, 2011)

last minute advice guys is honestly PRAY and have faith in god then the study you put on. God Can do anything you can think off. i study hard, but still put my faith first. GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL AND ME.

MAKE THIS ONE COUNT.


----------



## jldavis2 (Apr 7, 2011)

loutrical said:


> last minute advice guys is honestly PRAY and have faith in god then the study you put on. God Can do anything you can think off. i study hard, but still put my faith first. GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL AND ME.
> MAKE THIS ONE COUNT.


agree totally. A little bit of nerves is good, but if you've prepared hard you should have confidence in that. Last bit of advice, DON'T think you have to work the problems in the order they're presented on the test. Work from your strengths FIRST, give yourself the opportunity to see and solve all problems.


----------



## csb (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm another one agreeing with "solve what you know first" having used the "Rate the problems first, then go back and do easy, medium, hard" Be flexible in that; if a problem looked easy, but it turns out not to be, feel free to move on. By going through, at least you know what's ahead of you.

If you need to go to the bathroom, GO TO THE BATHROOM. Do not think that the five minutes you take to do that are somehow robbing you of valuable test taking time...if you don't go, all you'll think about is how much you need to pee.

Leave the cell phone in the car! You didn't make it this far to get kicked out.

DON'T pop back here on Monday and ask, "Did you see that question that said X?" You're signing a confidentiality agreement; remember it.

REMEMBER- this is just a test. Yes, it's big. Yes, you've studied a lot. Yes, it has cost a lot of money. Yes, it might have to do with a raise. All those things aside, you can always retake it. You family will still love you if you fail. You're still a graduate engineer. Stay calm, do what you know how to do, and answer questions.

GOOD LUCK! We're rooting for you all!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 7, 2011)

csb said:


> I'm another one agreeing with "solve what you know first" having used the "Rate the problems first, then go back and do easy, medium, hard" Be flexible in that; if a problem looked easy, but it turns out not to be, feel free to move on. By going through, at least you know what's ahead of you.
> If you need to go to the bathroom, GO TO THE BATHROOM. Do not think that the five minutes you take to do that are somehow robbing you of valuable test taking time...if you don't go, all you'll think about is how much you need to pee.
> 
> Leave the cell phone in the car! You didn't make it this far to get kicked out.
> ...


lusone: :appl:


----------



## LEEDengineer (Apr 7, 2011)

All great advice! Thanks for sharing and being supportive!


----------



## maryannette (Apr 7, 2011)

Best to have lunch with you so you don't have to leave the test site and rush to be back.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 12, 2011)

IntergaSAPtic said:


> RIGHT NOW! Go double check that you have your calculator, you references, and any other items you plan on taking in one spot by the door (or wherever you keep such things) so you don't fumble around in the morning and get all frustrated looking for stuff.
> It's 8:49 Eastern the night before the exam, turn off the computer, the television, and set your alarm. Get in bed, and go to sleep. It is amazing how much better you do when you have slept well.
> 
> In the morning, eat breakfast, use the bathroom, conduct your normal hygiene regimen, and head to the test site.
> ...



You're forgetting some of us (CA people) still have another 2.5 hour long test or two on Saturday.

O.k., my vote is SAPening? or maybe wuSAPening?


----------

